# bbb on Hi Mountain, just a ? First time



## dave17a (Jan 10, 2014)

Waitin' on my order. Cold smoke or hot? Thanks, Dave


----------



## dave17a (Jan 23, 2014)

Guess I' ll do that . Thanks everybody!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave, evening...... A little late...  Try cold smoking about 65 ish degrees for your first test....  maybe adjust the smoke times if you have more than one hunk.. 4 hours.... 8 hours.....  12 hours.....   Bride likes 4 hours.... closer to store bought.....    Dave


----------



## dave17a (Feb 10, 2014)

Have never even bought cb in store, never tasted bbb at all.First time on this. Just Guess whatever I do would Taste great.


----------



## java (Feb 10, 2014)

We cold smoke ours for 10-12 hours 

this year i will try taking one belly and try  8hrs, rest in fridge overnite then another  8hrs.

A friend tried this last year and said it was the best he ever made.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 12, 2014)

Gonna do pork loin. What smoke did you do on yours?


----------



## java (Feb 13, 2014)

I like hickory and apple


----------

